# Parsun Außenbordmotor 15 PS 4 Takter



## andreas999 (1. Juni 2013)

Hi 

ich suche jemanden der mit den Parsun Motoren Erfahrungen hat, dh. Erfahrungen über die Leistung zu anderen 15 PS Motoren, und ob sie was taugen oder ich lieber 200 bis 300 euro drauflegen soll und mir ein gut gebrauchten Marken Motor kaufen soll.
Jetzt schon mal besten dank für eure Hilfe .

Gruß Andreas


----------



## spike999 (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Parsun Außenbordmotor 15 PS 4 Takter*

vielleicht hift dir das weiter

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=256429

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=261931

http://www.boote-forum.de/showthread.php?t=32356


----------



## andreas999 (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Parsun Außenbordmotor 15 PS 4 Takter*

thx @ spike99 werde mir dann doch ein gut gebrauchten Marken Motor zulegen.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## ulf (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Parsun Außenbordmotor 15 PS 4 Takter*

Hallo Andreas

Dieser Thread http://www.schlauchboot-online.at/showthread.php?t=21528 
ist recht aufschlußreich. Der größte Vorteil ist, daß da Leute schreiben, die den Motor tatsächlich fahren und daß das auch relativ aktuell ist. Die erste Hälfte sind aber auch da nur wiedergekäute Vorurteile.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## andreas999 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Parsun Außenbordmotor 15 PS 4 Takter*

hat sich erledigt hab ein neuen 15 Ps. Mercury #h


----------



## allegoric (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Parsun Außenbordmotor 15 PS 4 Takter*

Wenn du ihn probiert hast, schreib mal bitte, wie viel der verbraucht. Würde mich interessieren und obs ein neuer 2 / 4 Takt ist....mit welchem Boot natürlich. Danke .


----------



## andreas999 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Parsun Außenbordmotor 15 PS 4 Takter*

@ allegoric wie geschrieben ich habe ein neuen Merkury 15 Ps. 4 Takter verbrauch 4 Liter die Stunde laut Hersteller.Aber genau kann ich es dir erst in 3-4 Wochen sagen denn dann mache ich den 15 Ps. Motor erst an mein Boot.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## allegoric (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Parsun Außenbordmotor 15 PS 4 Takter*

Genau auf das Ergebnis bin ich gespannt ;-).


----------

